# Netflix picks up fourth season of popular A&E series 'Longmire'



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Netflix picks up fourth season of popular A&E series 'Longmire'*

(engadget.com) - Fans of A&E's Longmire were pretty vocal when the network announced it would part ways with the series after a massive cliffhanger at the end of season 3. Well, the show will live on at the hands of Netflix. The streaming service nabbed the rights to the fourth season that's set to include ten episodes arriving in 2015....

Full Story Here


----------



## charlesh (Feb 17, 2007)

I am glad Netflix picked this up. I started watching this on Netflix and it is an excellent show.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

Good news! You would think networks would let shows die with some closure. How in the heck do you cancel your networks best show? :nono2:


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

A&E is overly obsessed with their demographics. Even tho Longmire was bringing in almost 6 MILLION viewers, A&E thought the demographics of who was watching was "too old". Plus they are on a kick to own all their shows and Longmire was being bought from an outside studio.

Now, all that is left on A&E is pretty much all reality stuff. I am now pretty much done with A&E, with the exception of the First 48. I have quit watching every other show on their newtwork.

I think this is one cancellation they will regret.

Oh well, good for Longmire and good for Netflix. I'll be there when it premieres.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I can probably remove a&e from my favorites lists now...


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Just makes you wonder how these stupid programming decisions (Most all networks) are made, both cancelling a show as good as Longmire, and picking up so many stupid shows.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

jerrylove56 said:


> Good news! You would think networks would let shows die with some closure. How in the heck do you cancel your networks best show? :nono2:


While I agree with your sentiment (after all, I was one of the Longmire Posse members that posted my feelings several times on facebook and even tweeted some) Longmire was the second highest rated show on their network. They were the best scripted show; number 1 was duck dynasty. I love Longmire and If I didn't already have a subscription I would get one because of this.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I hadn't realized it had been cancelled. I'm glad Netflix picked it up.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commish (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm so glad this lives on, it's one of my favorite shows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm 1/2 way through the 1st season on Netflix. Very good show!


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Waiting for them to post season #3. Very entertaining show, I missed it when on A&E.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

tampa8 said:


> Just makes you wonder how these stupid programming decisions (Most all networks) are made, both cancelling a show as good as Longmire, and picking up so many stupid shows.


Perhaps A&E is now trying to market themselves to an advertiser-friendly demographic: stupid, gullible people.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

I looked at A&E's great program lineup for tonight. Storage Wars and Shipping Wars all evening. There is no room the Longmire.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Now if Netflix would just pick up a 4th season of "Dallas"...


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

lwilli201 said:


> I looked at A&E's great program lineup for tonight. Storage Wars and Shipping Wars all evening. There is no room the Longmire.


A&E used to stand for "Arts & Entertainment." I just wish they would pay more attention to the Arts part.

I am a Longmire fan, thanks to a recommendation from my daughter, and look forward to seeing the next season on Netflix.


----------

